

What's the most interesting problem you've encountered at your job? - bored


======
chrisbennet
I made a proof of concept application that made it easy to combine different
opencv image filters to make a filter pipeline. The neat part was the genetic
algorithm on top that "tuned" the filters for best results for some task
(finding circles in my test case).

------
relaunched
Currently, I'm working on integrating multi-sensor arrays into brick and
mortar retail for analytics and interaction purposes. I'm also hiring, so if
you have experience with ML and / or multi-sensor arrays / HCI, ping me. Email
in profile.

------
jejones3141
Coming up with an algorithm to implement the "as if" rule for a C compiler, to
avoid needless widening. (Not my current job, I hasten to add.)

------
johnsocs
Designing a radar beam scheduling algorithm

